# short and long term renting



## Alan1607 (Feb 22, 2012)

My wife and I are planning to retire to the Algarve and would like to rent for 3 months initially in the eastern Algarve, say Olhao to Tavira. Once we are happy we will then take a long term rental. Any advice on either short or long term rental would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## BlackBeardie (Feb 22, 2012)

Alan1607 said:


> My wife and I are planning to retire to the Algarve and would like to rent for 3 months initially in the eastern Algarve, say Olhao to Tavira. Once we are happy we will then take a long term rental. Any advice on either short or long term rental would be much appreciated. Thanks.


Good plan. I am renting short term for a month and a half to get an idea of what it would be like. I'm going to be based a around Luz/Lagos. It's not cheap renting from a fellow Brit but it is a lot easier then renting from Casa Sapo pt . But do have a look at casa sapo by all means.

BEware of dodgy Portuguese/SA care-takers who offer to rent you the property without the owner's consent. Encountered a couple of these chaps.

All the best,

Beardie


----------



## Alan1607 (Feb 22, 2012)

Beardie,
Thanks for that, to be fair I thought the prices on casa sapo didn't look too bad, we will shop around, visiting in a few weeks!!


----------



## BlackBeardie (Feb 22, 2012)

Alan1607 said:


> Beardie,
> Thanks for that, to be fair I thought the prices on casa sapo didn't look too bad, we will shop around, visiting in a few weeks!!


Great! Maybe we'll see you there. )


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

For short term, there are a couple of sites that handle rent by owner - I've used homeaway.pt successfully and the prices have been good.


----------



## Alan1607 (Feb 22, 2012)

anapedrosa said:


> For short term, there are a couple of sites that handle rent by owner - I've used homeaway.pt successfully and the prices have been good.


Hi, Yes 've had a quick look there without success, they want to charge for a week what we want to pay for a month. We are looking at the eastern Algarve, Olhao to Tavira if possible, paying up to 800 euros fr short term and 600ish for long term.


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

Alan1607 said:


> Hi, Yes 've had a quick look there without success, they want to charge for a week what we want to pay for a month. We are looking at the eastern Algarve, Olhao to Tavira if possible, paying up to 800 euros fr short term and 600ish for long term.


Hi Alan,
I was thinking that you were wanting short term first that's why I mentioned home away. Long term, casa.sapo as the others have mentioned, also I've seen long term rentals on the larger real estate sites such as remax. Good luck.


----------



## Alan1607 (Feb 22, 2012)

anapedrosa said:


> Hi Alan,
> I was thinking that you were wanting short term first that's why I mentioned home away. Long term, casa.sapo as the others have mentioned, also I've seen long term rentals on the larger real estate sites such as remax. Good luck.


Thanks for that. We are initially going for 3 months to - a. find out where we would like to be and - b. find out if it's the lifestyle for us (has to be!!) Hnce the query about both short and long term rentals. I'm not sure if you can get a reasonably priced 3 month rent, we are going over at the end of this month to find out!! Thanks for the info.


----------

